# black tarry stool..what is it?



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

when I was reading the post, when to seek vet care by nancy I realized it said black tarry stool. I was wondering what that is? I know it is poop but waht does black tarry mean?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

A black tarry stool is a stool that is often well, black, sticky, sometimes a little loose, and often smells horrible. Black tarry stools often are an indication of blood in the stool. Blood that is coming from the stomach or upper small intestine. Bright red blood in the stool is usually from the lower GI tract.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

ok!  thanks for telling me ....i like to know what to look for so Bruno wont get sick or anything.


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

My First Hedgehog Sonic Mayhem Died  and He Had Black Tarry Stool  
He Died From Vitakraft or as I Call it VITAKRAP :lol: 
I Think Vitakraft Caused it  and I Think it's The Reason He Died  Okay I Can't Talk about This Anymore I'm about to Start Crying


----------

